# IS a fluval 104 overkill for a 20gal long tank?



## Amaralluis (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi,

I want to set up a shrimp only tank, with different kind of species from ghosts to cherries etc and I was thinking of getting a fluval 101 canister filter.
The only reason I would prefer a canister is that that way the tank can be closer to the wall and take less space in the room.

I am looking at getting a 20" long tank, 30*12*12.
It will also have some low light plants, like jave ferns, no co2, and problably just a 20w lightbulb or something.
Basically growing plants is not the main objective. 

My only concern with thefilter is if it isnt overkill for such tank?
Will it create too much current in the tank?

Do the shrimp prefer a strong current of water or a more calm one?

Anyway please feel free to sugest any other kind of filters. 
Cheers.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I am not sure what a Fluval 101 is but I have used a Fluval 104 canister filter on a 10 gallon and had no issues with flow. It was a little strong when the filter was new and clean but not to the point of being a problem.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a Fluval 204 on my 30 gallon, even though it is rated for up to a 40 gal... I also have a 304 running on about the 25 gallons my turtles swim in (they are messy)... so generally, I have found that overcompensating filtration-wise can never hurt... and even shrimp make a fair amount of poo.

I am not familiar with the model of filter you have mentioned, in fact I googled it and could not find anything about it- which is fairly odd, are you sure you've got the model number right?- so I can't comment too specifically on the model you've chosen, but I would assume the flow rate can be adjusted somehow.


----------



## Amaralluis (Oct 21, 2005)

My mistake... I was refering to the fluval 104...

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Fluval 104 is just right for a 10-15 gallon. Might be pushing it for a 20 gallon in terms of flow. But since it's a shrimp only, then I think you'll be fine.

-John N.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The only problem I can see with that filter for a shrimp only tank is that many baby shrimp can be sucked into the filter inlet. You could think about using a small powerhead with a sponge filter on it, both for filtration and for circulation. At least that leaves the shrimp all in the tank.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

If you scan the Shrimp/Inverts forum I believe there are several different threads related to methods of keeping shrimp out of canister filters, it's a popular and ongoing debate!


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

You can use a Nylon Pantyhose or stocking around that Inlet.. Just tie it off around the top...


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Filter media bags on the intake prevents baby shrimp from getting sucked up.


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

Your fluval will be perfect. Just do it. I have a Rena Xp3 on a 40 breeder with crystal reds and boy are they doing absolutely wonderful. I started with about 50 shrimps and now i have hundreds.


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

I also have a big sponge on the intake of the filter.


----------

